# Urine Dip Drug Screen



## CCMongillo (May 5, 2011)

I am in need of help to identify the correct cpt code for a urine dip multiple drugs for screening in office? I do need this for both commercial carriers and medicare. Thanks in advance for your advise.


----------



## jnickoles71@gmail.com (May 5, 2011)

We are CLIA waived so I bill 80101 with corresponding units for each drug tested for bcbs and commercial. I bill Medicare G0434 with 1 unit. If not CLIA waived then append a GW modifier to your CPT or HCPCS code. Hope this helps 
Jacqueline Nickoles, CPC


----------



## Melissa*Ever*Evolving (Jun 1, 2011)

The test is to be reported with a QW if your facility _is_ CLIA waived...I do believe the -GW is for something completely different and should not be appended to these codes.


----------

